# Klappspaten stellt sich nun mal Vor



## Klappspaten (28. Aug. 2012)

Hallihallo liebe Teichfreunde!,

Mein Name ist Jens.
Wir Wohnen im wunderschönen Eichwalde (einen Steinwurf Südöstlich Berlin's).

Unser Teich ist nicht der erste, den wir gebaut haben, aber von "Erfahrung im Teichbau" möchte ich nicht reden, da unsere Teiche bisher immer unter "absoluter Missachtung der hiesigen Empfehlungen" errichtet wurden.
Begonnen hat das Teichfieber mit einem "Teichset" bestehend aus: Teichfolie 3x4m 0,5mm, und Springbrunnenpümpchen für dünnes Geld. :smoki
Also Knietiefes Loch jebuddelt, paar Stufen "eingearbeitet", Folie rein, Wasser rein, Pumpe rein, 6 Goldi's rein, feddich. 
Schnell wurde Klar: des is nix! , also Großes Loch Gebuddelt, Stufen und "Sumpfzonenansatz" Modelliert, 1mm Folie (10x8m) bestellt, und eingebracht. Da unsere damalige Einfahrt ein Gefälle von gut 70cm hatte kam ich auf die Idee, einen Bachlauf (Achtung, Festhalten: mit Dachpappe! :evil ) die Einfahrt hinunter zu bauen. ( mit o.g. Pumpe gespeist )
Da direkt neben dem Grundstück ein Graben entlang verlief, war mir der Wasserschwund schnuppe, Tauchpumpe lag im Graben und lief täglich 45min.zum Teich-füllen / Wassertausch. - alles Schicky! - 10 Koi, 2 Goldorfen gekauft, und rein damit!  hihi
1.Bild im Winter 
2.Bild im Spätsommer
Das war's.... mit dem Teich auf dem Mietgrundstück............


----------



## Klappspaten (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Klappspaten stellt sich nun mal Vor*

............die Fortsetzung des Teichdramas...........
Entgegen aller "Zusicherungen" mussten wir dann das Grundstück doch aufgeben, naja....
Zukunft nicht Sicher, also kurzerhand bei Eltern's einen "Ersatzteich" gebaut, damit die Fische nicht im Nirwana verschwinden. - Diese leben noch heute dort  und haben sich prächtig entwickelt! ( Werd' mal Bilder machen )

Also: Neues Grundstück mit altem Haus, neues Glück:
Teich war immer im Hinterkopf, aber wo hin?, Und die Sanierung des Hauses!!...........
Was soll's, zum 30' meiner Frau Gab es dann den aktuellen Teich zum Geburtstag.
Allerdings wieder nach dem Motto: Loch buddeln, ausmodellieren und Folie rein.
Ich finde momentan leider keine Bilder vom Bau des Teiches, sollte sich noch eines anfinden, stelle ich es noch ein.
In der Galerie sind schon einmal ein paar Foto's vom aktuellen Zustand des Teiches.

Ich habe dann noch ein paar Bilder.
Einer, unserer "Bengel" als Größenvergleich im Wasser
 
Die __ Goldorfe ( 50cm ) 
 
Unser Kofferkoi 
 
Die __ Orfe und der Gelbe Koi
 

Das soll es für's erste gewesen sein.....
Fortsetzung folgt.........

Gruß Jens


----------



## Joerg (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Klappspaten stellt sich nun mal Vor*

Hi Jens,
:Willkommen2
Wilkommen hier bei den Teichverrückten.
Die meisten haben ähnliche Fehler bei den ersten gemacht und können das gut nachvollziehen.

Besorders gut gefällt mir euer Kofferkoi.


----------



## HAnniGAP (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Klappspaten stellt sich nun mal Vor*

 und :willkommen
"Hast du Fragen hast du Kummer..." Immer raus damit


----------



## Zacky (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Klappspaten stellt sich nun mal Vor*

...sehr schön eingewachsener Teich, sieht wirklich aus wie ein ganz natürlich entstandenes Gewasserlein...


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Klappspaten stellt sich nun mal Vor*

Hallo Jens,
:Willkommen2

Sieht wirklich aus wie ein Naturteich, aber wie schauts aus mit Wasserverlust(Kapillarsperre)?


----------



## Klappspaten (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Klappspaten stellt sich nun mal Vor*

Danke für die 

Eine Kapillarsperre ist tatsächlich vorhanden. Wenn man sich das erste Bild ganz genau ansieht, sieht man den Verlauf anhand der Rasenfarbe.
Die Folie endet im Strandbereich direkt unter ( eigendlich eher in ) der Grasnarbe.
Der restliche Rand ist klassisch senkrecht hochgeklappt und mit Steinen fixiert.

Der Wesserverlust ist je nach Verdunstung zwischen 5mm/Woche und 15mm/Tag.
Das ist *deutlich weniger*, als ich erwartet habe. Wenn die Krone der roten __ Birke noch größer ist, steht auch nicht mehr all zu viel Sonne auf dem Teich.

Es braucht halt alles seine Zeit....


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Klappspaten stellt sich nun mal Vor*



> Eine Kapillarsperre ist tatsächlich vorhanden. Wenn man sich das erste Bild ganz genau ansieht, sieht man den Verlauf anhand der Rasenfarbe.



War auf den ersten Blick nicht zu erkennen:smoki



> Die Folie endet im Strandbereich direkt unter ( eigendlich eher in ) der Grasnarbe.



Hast du da bei Regen keine Eispülung von Erde in den Teich



> Der Wesserverlust ist je nach Verdunstung zwischen 5mm/Woche und 15mm/Tag.
> Das ist deutlich weniger, als ich erwartet habe. Wenn die Krone der roten __ Birke noch größer ist, steht auch nicht mehr all zu viel Sonne auf dem Teich.



Das hört sich doch schon sehr gut an



> Es braucht halt alles seine Zeit....



Geduld


----------



## Klappspaten (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Klappspaten stellt sich nun mal Vor*



> Hast du da bei Regen keine Eispülung von Erde in den Teich



Das habe ich bisher nicht direkt bemerkt, nur wenn ich den Teich beim Wasserwechsel überlaufen lasse bildet sich ab und an ein wenig Schaum im Strandbereich - was darauf hindeuten könnte. 
Der Boden ist bei uns auch sowas von Durchlässig, dass sich bei normalem bis mäßig stakem Regen keinerlei Pfützen bilden.
Im Juli gab's mal 'nen (für die hiesige Gegend) sehr starken Hagelschauer, da ist bestimmt etwas eingetragen worden.
Einziges Ärgerniss: Rasenmähen :evil Danach renn' ich dann gut 1 Stunde mit'm Kescher um den Teich. Aber wir wollten ja einen Teich mit Strand, wo man nix was von "Künstlich" sieht.
Und das ist uns ja auch ganz gut gelungen. :smoki oder? 

(Abend-)Sonnige Grüße aus Eichwalde


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Klappspaten stellt sich nun mal Vor*

Erst Rasenmähen und dann ne Std. mit dem Käscher um den Teich rennen!
Das nenn ich Freizeitsport

Und ja, Strand habt ihr


----------



## Andre 69 (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Klappspaten stellt sich nun mal Vor*

Hallo Nachbar
:willkommen
Das Problem mit dem Rasen mähen am Strand kannst doch ganz einfach lösen, da wo der Rasen angrenzt an den Teich ,machste einfach den Rasen weg ,legst ein Unkrautvlies hin und Sand drauf ,so erweiterste den  Strandstreifen , so musste nicht direkt neben den Teich mähen !
Bei deinen Bäumen ist aber vor dem Herbst ein Laubnetz notwendig !
:Willkommen2


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Klappspaten stellt sich nun mal Vor*

Sandstrand!!!
Wie im Urlaub:smoki


----------



## Klappspaten (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Klappspaten stellt sich nun mal Vor*

Hallo Ralph,
Sandstrand, wie im Urlaub - Genau das war der Wunsch meiner Frau!

Hallo Andre,
Ehrlich gesagt, war das mit der Stunde natürlich etwas übertrieben!, Nee, nee, so, wie es jetzt ist, ist's (für unseren Geschmack) Perfekt! Fließender, nicht sichtbarer Übergang vom Land in's Wasser.
Die Kinder planschen dort im Sommer auch gerne mal. Der einzige Baum am Teich ist die rotblättrige __ Birke, ansonsten noch der "Rouladen-"__ Wein mit seinen Riesenblättern.
Das bissel fische ich immer so nebenbei mit heraus.
Was mich viel mehr Ärgert, sind die 23578 Tannenzapfen, die ich jedes Jahr (das ganze Jahr über) in Bachlauf und Teich rausfische.

Im Übrigen hat mir meine Frau vorhin die Bilder vom Teichbau rausgesucht. ( Baujahr war 2009 )
Hier mal ein paar Eindrücke:
Der Nachwuchs beim "Faltenglätten"
 
Folie in "Rohverlegung" ( ca. 8m³ Wasser schon drinne )
 
Randbefestigung im hinteren Bereich
 
"Schwimmende" Randmodellierung
 
Erste Seerosenblüte
 
IIIIhhh, was ist denn das????!!!!?
 
Der Teich, fast voll ( hier sieht man gut die Wanne für den Strandbereich )
 
 
Nivellierung des Teichrandes
 
Der Teich und meine Frau kurz vor'm Sprung vom "Dreier"
 
eine Totale aus Juli 2009 ( kurz nach Fertigstellung )
 
Bachlaufbau im August 2009
 

So, jetzt aber jenuch Bilder! - Und wie das Kennerauge feststelt: alle Fehler, die man machen kann inclusive 
Ich nenne es jetzt mal "Glück gehabt", denn das Mikroklima und die Biologie in und um den Teich ist Perfekt. Sollte sich in Zukunft die Notwendigkeit ergeben, die Folie zu ersetzen, wird alles etwas "professioneller" ausgearbeitet. Den Rasen mit angrenzendem Sandstrand jibbed denn aber wieder!  (vielleicht noch größer, zum Kleckerburgenbauen? - wer weiss???)


----------

